# Agency Trade-in P225



## nighthawk74 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey all,

I got a few questions and I'm VERY new to handguns.

There is this gun shop in my city and they advertise weekly in the sports section that they have P225, LE agency trade-in handguns, for about $399.99. Has anyone had good/bad luck with used LE handguns? I realize that each gun condition will vary. But, for the price and the good reputation of this gun shop, is it worth getting one? I would THINK and HOPE that the judgement of shop owner is one that would have good discretion about what he would take in and sell to the public.

Lastly, how sturdy/reliable is this particular model in the Sig line?

Thanks!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15732

That might help a little.

-Jeff-


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

I have no experience with the P225. 

However, I do have a P229 LE traid-in and it is an excellent gun. Most LE trade-in's have been fired few times, mostly to qualify.

Also, Sig makes one of the best firearms on the market. I feel that the "to hell and back" saying is pretty accurate.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

@ $399 I would say they are listing and charging for a used P225 when what they have are the Service model turn-in P6's. I have an issue with shops that are doing this as they are taking advantage of consumers that don't know the difference. The quickest and easiest way to tell the difference between models is to look at the hammer. The P225 has a solid hammer, the P6 has a hole drilled into it with a small "spur" visible. 

It's a modification imposed to visually check if the weapon had been dropped. The spur will break off easily and the hammer would have to be turned in to the armorer for replacement. Standard policy for German service issue sidearms. Most reputable sellers advertise them as P6/P225 and you can get them from about $265-$300. More than that and I would say you are being ripped. If it is in fact a P225 and not a P6, depending on condition they are generally priced in the ~$500+ range. They are no longer produced and supply is getting pretty scarce.


----------



## nighthawk74 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey all,

THanks for your replies. 

Today, I visited a different gun shop in town that was selling a P225 for $339.99. I did notice a little bit of holster wear on it, but the gun looked clean and sharp otherwise. Also, I really like how this gun feels in my hand. I have average-size hands (whatever that means, what IS average, anyways?), and even though I am used to my Glock 23, I'm not a big fan of how wide the grip is. This SIG, however, really felt nice. I can easily see this as a possible contender for my concealed carry weapon. 

This gun was made in 1979. Is there a particular year that I should stay away from? Also, can I venture to find this gun, this good-looking and clean for about the same price or even cheaper elsewhere? Or, should I go for it?

Thanks again, all


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm not an expert, but I thought the P225 was the civilian version of the P6 German sidearm. I think $339 is an OK price for a P6. Mine has a 5/80 date on it and it's fine. Sigs are generally rock solid. They ain't like French wines with good and bad years.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I almost went with a P225/6 trade in like you are talking.... there are tons of them on Guns America.com and Gunbroker too...... I saw lots of them for $250-$350 range....

In the end I wanted something new so I ended up with the S&W Sigma but he P225 was nice and of course Sig reliability is legendary....


----------



## nighthawk74 (Jul 27, 2008)

Missed my chance----the last P6 at my local gunshop was sold earlier today before I got off work! :smt012

I asked the guy and he was like, "We MAY get some more in sometime later next year, but then again, who knows?" The other shop in town has one left and he's not budging in selling it for $400. The ones in the first shop were in better condition, too. Rats! 

Oh well, I guess that gives me a little more to choose my ccw wisely now. No rush. :mrgreen:


----------



## JJK (Nov 16, 2008)

I just bought a P225. I had a P220 carry equinox (.45) on hold but decided I could not afford it at this time. What beautiful weapon that thing was! (Next time)
Anyway – Me not knowing anything about the P6 LE trade in that seem to be everywhere on the Internet - I bought instead a P225 “Certified pre owned” from the shop I had the P220 on hold with. I handled all of his used SIG pistols but the P225 felt the best in my hands. Made in 1990 and “Certified” in 2007. The gun looks almost new. 95+ % cosmetically. Shoots like a dream. I paid 525 for it with 2 extra clips and pachmayr signature series grips (and factory grips). I guess if I had done my research I would have known about all those P6s for way less $$. At least it runs +P ammo with no issues – and looks new.
Live and learn – I’m still happy. It’s a great gun in great factory certified condition. It just sucks that I probably could have had 2 P6s for what I paid. Keep looking! you will find a nice one - great guns. I'm hooked.
JJK


----------

